# Mẹo Xử Lý Mùi Khai Trên Nệm Khi Bé Tè Dầm



## lephuonguyen (24/12/19)

Đối với những gia đình có con nhỏ thì việc các bé nhà bạn tè dầm ra nệm là điều khó tránh khỏi, những mùi khai do nước tiểu của trẻ để lại do tè dầm là nỗi “ ám ảnh” với không ít chị em phụ nữ. Thấu hiểu được nỗi lo của các ông bố bà mẹ. Hôm nay Dunlopillovietnam sẽ mách cho bạn Mẹo Xử Lý Mùi Khai Trên Nệm Khi Bé Tè Dầm. Áp dụng các mẹo hữu ích do Dunlopillo chia sẻ, chị em sẽ không còn đau đầu khi phải nghĩ cách khử mùi khai và vết ố vàng để lại trên nệm do trẻ tè dầm

_



_
_Mẹo sử lý mùi khai trên nệm khi bé tè dầm_​
*Hãy sử dụng các vật liệu có sẵn trong nhà bằng cách dưới đây để khử mùi khai một cách triệt để nhé.*

*1. Sử dụng nước và cồn 90 độ*
Hầu như gia đình nào cũng có sẵn một lọ cồn 90 độ trong nhà, và đây là nguyên liệu vô cùng hữu ích để khử mùi khai trên nệm. Ngay khi phát hiện trẻ tè dầm, bạn cần nhanh chóng thực hiện các bước sau:

*Bạn cần chuẩn bị nước , khăn khô mềm, phấn rôm*

_*Các bước thực hiện:*_
►Bước 1: Lấy một ca nước đổ vào vết bẩn, sau đó nhanh chóng thấm khô nước bằng khăn mềm rồi dùng sức mạnh đè chặt khăn xuống để vết bẩn và nước thấm vào khăn

_



_
_Một lọ cồn 90 độ là nguyên liệu vô cùng hữu ích để khử mùi khai trên nệm_​
►Bước 2: Sau khi nệm đã ráo nước, bạn xịt cồn lên phần đệm, chăn ướt rồi để khô tự nhiên. Trong trường hợp trẻ đã tè một lúc lâu bạn mới phát hiện ra, cũng thực hiện tương tự như cách trên nhưng làm nhiều lần, đẩy nước tiêu ra ngoài bằng khăn khô.

►Bước 3: Nếu muốn nệm nhanh khô, hãy dùng phấn rôm rắc vào chỗ bị ướt để nệm nhanh khô thoáng và đánh bay mùi khai khó chịu. Hoặc bật quan thông gió cho chỗ bị ẩm nhanh khô.

*2. Dùng Baking soda và máy hút bụi.*
Cần chuẩn bị baking soda, giấm, máy hút bụi, bình xịt và khăn khô mềm.

►Bước đầu thực hiện như cách 1, cũng dùng khăn khô thấm bớt nước trên nệm. Sau khi nệm bớt nước tiểu hãy đổ bột baking soda lên vùng nệm ướt. Baking soda được trải đều nhiều lớp sẽ giúp thấm nước trên nệm, lại khử mùi rất tốt.

►Sau khi thấy bột đã thấm nước ướt. Sử dụng máy hút bụi hút hết bột baking soda trên nệm đi. Để đảm bảo không còn mùi khai trên nệm, bạn chỉ cần xịt thêm một chút giấm ăn lên vùng có vết ố vàng do nước tiểu, sau đó để khô tự nhiên. Kết quả sẽ khiến bạn bất ngờ đấy.

_



_
_Dùng bột Baking Soda để khử mùi_​*Lưu ý:* Khi đổ baking soda để thấm hút khô, bạn nên lặp lại nhiều lần đến khi không còn nước để thấm hút.

*3. Khử mùi bằng phấn rôm hoặc nước hoa.*
Một mẹo đơn giản hơn sử dụng phấn rôm để làm giảm bớt mùi khai do nước tiểu là rắc phấn rôm vào nơi bé tè dầm. Rắc nhiều lớp và đợi đến khi phấn rôm hút hết nước tiểu thì dùng khăn khô hoặc khăn giấy lau sạch.





​
Mẹo đơn giản hơn sử dụng phấn rôm để làm giảm bớt mùi khai do nước tiểu là rắc phấn rôm vào nơi bé tè dầm

Với những vùng đệm hoặc chăn bé tè lâu và nước tiểu đã ngấm hết vào và khô thì chị em đừng quá lo lắng. Hãy cho một ít nước hoa mùi nhẹ hoặc dầu thơm lên vùng đệm ướt, tiếp theo đổ nước sạch lên rồi dùng khăn khô thấm nước. Sau đó phơi nệm trước quạt cho mau khô.

*MỘT VÀI LƯU Ý:*
►Không nên xịt nước hoa lên nệm khi bé vừa tè. Vì nếu mùi nước hoa quyện với mùi nước tiểu của bé sẽ rất kinh khủng. Nên xử lý nệm thật khô sau đó mới sử dụng nước hoa có mùi nhẹ
►Khi muốn nệm khô nhanh, bạn nên dùng quạt máy thay vì đem nệm ra phơi dưới ánh nắng gay gắt. Điều này sẽ làm giảm tuổi thọ sản phẩm.

Như vậy, với Mẹo Xử Lý Mùi Khai Trên Nệm Khi Bé Tè Dầm đơn giản như trên, bạn có thể trở thành một bà mẹ thông thái trong việc xử lý mùi khai cho nệm hay các chiến tích khác của em bé. Càng xử lý sớm các vết bẩn của em bé trên đệm càng giúp bạn đỡ tốn công, tốn thời gian cũng như ngăn chặn được sự phát triển của vi khuẩn trong nệm, nhằm đảm bảo sức khỏe cho cả gia đình. Mong rằng bạn áp dụng thành công các mẹo trên để có giấc ngủ ngon trên chiếc nệm của mình.


----------

